# Can anyone else relate?



## Aputernut17 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Apr 30, 2018)

:wave:   Hi  Suzanne.  :welcome:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2018)

:applouse:


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 30, 2018)

I* am not ashamed to admit that on occasion I have prepared to go out and my husband will call out "Did you put your teeth in?"*


----------



## Aputernut17 (Apr 30, 2018)

If you missed the point, it's about shopping online... not going out undressed, I can relate because I do 90+% of our shopping online in the comfort of my home at any hour of the day or night, dressed in any state of dress or undress I desire..  LOL


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 30, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> If you missed the point, it's about shopping online... not going out undressed, I can relate because I do 90+% of our shopping online in the comfort of my home at any hour of the day or night, dressed in any state of dress or undress I desire..  LOL



*Point of cartoon not lost.  Just adding on to the humor of being reminded that people can see you when you go out as opposed to wearing what uou do when shopping online.  We do a lot of online shopping as well.*


----------



## Manatee (May 10, 2018)

Looks like the local WalMart.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Looks like the local WalMart.



:loflManatee


----------



## HipGnosis (May 11, 2018)

I've seen pictures of considerably worse at Wal-Mart.


----------



## terry123 (May 12, 2018)

My Walmart must be the exception as  I have never seen anything like that at mine. The one I go to is in an upscale place.  I have seen a lot of pics others have posted and never seen anything like it at mine. I only go around once a month as I order a lot on line.  Now when I lived in a town of 5000, it was a different story. But still never as bad as the pics I have seen online.


----------

